# Free upgrade to iPhone 3G for O2 iPhone users



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

How many of you iPhone users have had the free upgrade message? Its a very nice gesture, if you're on the Â£45 or above tariff you get the new iPhone for free  just renew your 18mnth contract.

Its a bit of a blow for the guys running unlocked iPhones :wink:

Thanks O2, I think I'll be having one  and getting my old iPhone unlocked and keeping it as a spare :roll:

Paul


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I'm on a Â£35 contract, I wonder what I will get offered... :roll:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Â£99 upgrade :wink:

All details on O2 site


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I got the text message today as well but I had already logged my interest for the 3G version by 8.45 this morning. :wink:

It's a no brainer for me as the 1st gen iPhone only cost me Â£69 through Quidco a couple of months ago so renewing my contract is not a problem as I've only just started it.

My wife will have my existing iPhone on a PAYG sim now that they have confirmed they don't want it back.

Graham


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> Its a bit of a blow for the guys running unlocked iPhones :wink:


Why?

I'm not on the shitty nO2 network, I get a VASTLY cheaper & better monthly tariff on Vodafone, I'm not tied into a contract, and I get much more functionality than on an un-jailbroken iPhone e.g. full MMS etc

I'm more than happy with my Unlocked/Jailbroken 16gb iPhone thank-you, especially when I'll have the 2.0 software on it too soon.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Its a bit of a blow for the guys running unlocked iPhones :wink:
> ...


Same goes for me i'm more than happy with my unlocked/jailbroken iphone dont think i would ever need 3g i always find a wifi zone.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Out of curiosity I just looked at the O2 website to see what these amazing offers were. That Free* upgrade is mainly only for the 8gb version and only on Â£45 & Â£75 p/m tariffs. http://www.o2.co.uk/iphone/paymonthly

The tariffs are joke on O2! The Â£30 a month O2 tariff would only get me 75 texts and 120 minutes and their so called Unlimited Data**! Where as on my Vodafone Tariff I get 1000 anytime/anynetwork minutes, Unlimited Texts and Unlimited Data - All for Â£28.50 per month.

:roll:

*Tied into another 18 months with O2
**Capped speed rate


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Its true the tariffs arent great, but to be honest, they're not bad. I get 1200mins, 600 txts, unlimited data, The Cloud wifi subscription is thrown in for the 1000's of Cloud hotspots... for Â£45/mth.

I think the added bonus of getting the new iPhone for free is very pleasing.

I've been with O2 for yrs, I did try to migrate to vodafone but couldnt even get a phone signal where I lived, even on the 2nd floor, had to go to the 3rd floor just for a regular signal!!  And no, its not a remote area of scotland, it was a military base in devon :wink:

I think there will be a few people that paid way over the odds for a jailbroken iPhone thinking they made the wrong move, when the new phone has 3G, GPS...

Now just to choose... black... or white?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

White for me, black looks nice but shows the fingerprints too easily. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice, only bought one last week :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

You'll be OK, you'll get a new one anyway http://www.o2.co.uk/iphone/existingiphonecustomers



> Existing iPhone customers can upgrade early to the new 3G iPhone for free*
> 
> To thank you for being an iPhone fan, we're offering you an early upgrade to the brand new version when it launches on 11th July 2008. You won't have to wait until the end of your existing contract, all you'll need to do is agree to a new 18-month minimum term contract.
> 
> ...


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

The 8GB free upgrade is black only 

The white one was looking very nice too!


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> White for me, black looks nice but shows the fingerprints too easily. :wink:
> 
> Graham





prt225TT said:


> The 8GB free upgrade is black only
> 
> The white one was looking very nice too!


No no no! The white one is a bit "effeminate" 

With the built in GPS this looks promising:

http://www.reuters.com/article/topNews/ ... 3120080609

I have a Brodit in the cars which rotate to landscape mode and TomTom on the iPhone would be no different to a dedicated TomTom device in form and hopefully function.

I'm off to the west coast of the States at the weekend, I'll see if they're available. Should be usable immediately as I'll be roaming but will have to wait for Mr ziPhone for a full unlock back in the UK.

Disappointing that there is still no native MMS application (have had an unlocked iPhone since release and have been using the slighty fluffy Swirly MMS). The justification that it has an excellent email program and pictures can be mailed across is only useful if the person at the other end is sitting in front of their computer!

Some argue that the it is cheaper to send a picture in an email rather than use the proprietary protocol of the mobile vendors, who can charge up to 35p per message. I understand that, but with mobile email both parties are charged for sending and receiving the email and unless you have a good data package it can get very expensive.

Despite its shortcomings on a number of things, it simply is one of the best real world usable mobile devices around. Surfing the internet actually works and I've had my share of Windows Mobile/N95's etc.

I don't think the 02 packages are unreasonable, but there is zero 02 reception where I work and I've just moved over to Orange on a sim only package because Vodafone was hit and miss also.

Toshiba, as you only bought it last week could you not return it as most providers give you 14 day satisfaction policy? If bought offline and non-returnable barring 3G and GPS firmware 2.0 will give your current model all the same features as the new one so I wouldn't be too disappointed.

There is talk of instore activation - so no picking it up off the shelf and unlocking at home as per first generation. I saw that the iPhone will be available as a Pay as You Go sim on 02's website , so I suppose that would still be an option for unlockers.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I got the text message today as well but I had already logged my interest for the 3G version by 8.45 this morning. :wink:
> 
> It's a no brainer for me as the 1st gen iPhone only cost me Â£69 through Quidco a couple of months ago so renewing my contract is not a problem as I've only just started it.
> 
> ...


i remember seeing you post this. 
going to try and dig it up and read up on it. in theory if i order one before the 11th july, new launch date. will get a free iphone ;-)


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

**Warning** I know nothing about the iphone. 

All i know is *i want one!*

Questions:

1) What will the new iphone have that the old one doesnt? 
2) Will it be the same size?
3) Will it have a better camera? (thats the important one for me.)
4) How easy is it to unlock it for someone one with quite basic computer skills (me  )
5) Has anyone encountered problems after unlocking it. If so what?
6) Where is the best place to buy the original one (coz thats probably the one im gonna go for). And how much.

ps. I have an itouch that i can sell for Â£180ish so maybe i can get a 16gig iphone for free....thats what i hope anyway.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Spoke to O2, i can return my phone under the 14day returns policy and get a full refund. I can upgrade to the 16GB 3G if i keep it for the handset for the same price as everyone else as per the tariffs on

http://www.o2.co.uk/iphone/paymonthly

So, im sending it back and will order a new one at half the price.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

sonicmonkey said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > White for me, black looks nice but shows the fingerprints too easily. :wink:
> ...


I'd say the white is nice, back to the old standard of iPod chic... the black iPods where a nice addition, but Apple is white, and looks good that way. Either way, the free upgrade only comes in black, so black it is :wink:

As for MMS, it is a little annoying not having MMS support, but as you say, you can email pics, and if everyone was as up to date as myself, they'd have an iPhone to receive the emailed pic on the go over Edge/3G/wifi etc  :roll:

My guess is that you will be able to load a 3rd party app on the new iPhone to allow MMS messaging, but to be honest, I dont miss being able to send pics from my phone, thats so 90's :lol: :roll:

The demo of super monkey ball shows what sort of games will be available, which is a great relief, something the iPhone has been crying out for!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> Its a bit of a blow for the guys running unlocked iPhones :wink:


It's more than a bit of a blow, I don't know how I'm going to get over it.

I mean, I bought an 8gb iPhone recently for Â£169. I unlocked it, stuck my Voda SIM in. My contract with Voda is Â£10 per month plus Â£5 for data, so the total cost for a year like this is Â£349. Plus my contract is up in November, so I'll have the worry of the chance to look for another deal elsewhere. If only I was locked in for 18 more months!

And how am I going to survive without their Â£45 per month contract? If someone doesn't contact me with soothing words pronto I might kill myself. :roll:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Well... if you're like me, you'll be wanting the newest one 

I remember only a few months ago, think it was kmpowell was selling some unlocked iphones on here for Â£300+...? Now if I'd just paid out that much for an unlocked iphone to use, even on a cheap tariff, I'd be quite annoyed that the new one is out.

It comes down to how much you want the new one I guess. There's a guy at my work with some HTC palm pilot type smart phone, cheap looking, plasticy, got a stylus... and he thinks its just as good as an iPhone 

Maybe I'm just a materialistic badge snob :roll: :lol:

I'm thinking I want a nice mount for my soon to be GPS enabled iPhone sat nav


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

oh absolutely, I will be straight in there for a new one, and my wife will get this phone.

For me, 3g and GPS are the only things missing, I want to use google maps and have it position me when I'm out cycling, hopelessly lost.

But the point is, I paid Â£169 for this phone, effectively SIM-free. I run it for 6 months, buy the new one and it will still cost me substantially less than the O2 ball and chain.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I will be straight in there for a new one


Not unless you plan on going onto O2 you won't.

An O2 spokesperson has confirmed that the activation process for the iPhone 3G will be different from the original iPhone. Users will need to activate the phone in an Apple, O2, or Carphone Warehouse store when you take out your contract. Activation via iTunes will not be possible with the iPhone 3G. Because of that, you will not be able to buy an iPhone through the Web sites of either O2 or Apple.

Buggers!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I thought they might do this. Have to wait until November until the contract is up, or, at Â£15 per month, just take the hit


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I thought they might do this. Have to wait until November until the contract is up, or, at Â£15 per month, just take the hit


I think there may be a loophole though that could be exposed. I'm waiting for the T&C's to be published before acting on it, but it's all to do with coling off regulations where by you could effectively purchase the contract & handset but then cancel the contract within your 30 days notice period. Under normal circumstances you _should_ be under no obligaion to return the handset, and _should_ be given the option to purchase the handset at the unsubsidised price.

It's all a bit sketchy at the mo, and just an idea I'm working on, but once O2 release their T&C's it should become clear if it's possible or not.


----------



## 225COOP (Jun 15, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> **Warning** I know nothing about the iphone.
> 
> All i know is *i want one!*
> 
> ...


1) better GPS and 3G for faster web browsing, better battery life.
2) slightly thicker than the current iphone but otherwise the same size
3) same camera as currrent
4) you can download step by step unlock programs from the net, just don't use itunes for a software update
5) no problems with unlocked phones i'm aware of
6) there will be a million for sale as soon as people get the new upgrade, your best to wait for the selling frenzy.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

225coop your a pal!


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

225 Coop, do you run that reg on your car?? If you do, thats fecking awesome :lol: :lol:


----------

